# 5 miler in Pinkham Notch



## Anonymous (May 6, 2002)

I'm bringing some first year boy scouts (11 -12 years old) up to Pinkham Notch in June for a 5 mile hike.  I'm thinking of hiking one of the following: 1.) the the Imp Loop, 2.) Tuckerman Ravine to Hermit Lake, or 3.) Airline to Kings Ravine.  I have not hiked any of these before.  Any suggestions would be appreciated?


----------



## Anonymous (May 6, 2002)

*Suggestions*

Here is the truth,

Tuckermans is not a wilderness experience,  Its a highway to the summit.

The 2.5 miles to the Hermit lake is in the woods and is a moderate grade.  It reminds me of a road with rocks. 

I would not recommend Tuckermans.

I would recommend King Ravine, starting at Appalacia (Airline) and quickly verging onto another trail that takes you on a manageable trail 2 or so miles into the boulder field.   Going to King Ravine is an experience in itself. Rugged, 80 percent less crowds.  Turn back after the boulder field.  Don't go up the ravine walls and then back.  Its too much for a group.

Good luck


----------



## riverc0il (May 6, 2002)

tuck's to hermit lake sounds like a solid 5 mile round tripper.  the grade is very steady and a round trip won't take too long.  although the trail is a 'heard path,' tuck's is an amazing place and i never get tired of the sight.  be forewarned it's a busy trail, and this time of year you'll see lots of skiier traffic.

are you set on doing a hike in pinkham?  there's lots of other great hikes in the area where you can experience fewer crowds and more of a wilderness experience.  perhaps you're troop might want to summit a smaller mountain?  just thoughts...  personally i'd hike tucks any day, love the ravine.  still amazed everytime i go.  cheers!


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2002)

I agree with riverc0il. Here are some *pics* from a hike to Hojo's last May. I've hiked all over the Presidentials for 15 years but last year was my first visit into Tucks. Entering the ravine is simply awe-inspiring. The Ranger Station is a worthwhile goal, but I'd like to get further up into the ravine next time.


----------



## riverc0il (May 8, 2002)

my all time favorite spot to stop for a bit to eat while hiking is half way up the tuck's headwall.  oh yea, i've only hiked tucks on weekdays!!!  lol.  i always stop halfway up, have a seat, and probably just sit in peace and quiet for a solid half hour.  here's a pic from my favorite hiking lunch spot in the ravine: http://hammer.prohosting.com/~theway/graphics/insideravine.jpg

if you only hike to hojo's as previously mentioned, you'll be left wanting some more...  but i definately wouldn't do a longer hike if it's their first time in the presidential's.  don't want your kids becoming a statistic by being over ambitious.


----------

